# Trio



## myingling (Jul 30, 2013)

Couple Copper - Glass Turkey calls I spun up 

Thumbnail Maple 
Stabilized Spalted Sycamore 
Stabilized spalted Ash


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4098_zps692c5e30.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4092_zps9cd999e4.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4083_zpsa322493d.jpg


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice, really like that Spalted sycamore. 

Roy


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 30, 2013)

Them are some fine lookers right there.!!!!   Mark


----------



## justturnin (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow!!! Mike your calls are always top notch brother. Great work.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Aug 1, 2013)

Some nice looking callers! Copper is my favorite.


----------

